# Some guy makes his own anti-mac video



## Analog Worms (Mar 14, 2007)

http://www.seopedia.org/funny-stuff/pro-apple-video-not/

It's quite hilarious.


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 15, 2007)

He's using Mac OS 8.5.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 15, 2007)

it's strange, because he's using a hybrid.  he talks about Classic finder nuances, and then talks about the dock...
he's quite funny though, but this video is really quite old.


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 16, 2007)

He thinks he is talking about the dock, but doesn't actually know what it is.


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 16, 2007)

How d'you know it's 8.5? I mean blue apple: OSX. Dock with left & right controls: OSX. I don't get how you think he might be using 8.5?? Because the control strip doesn't bounce up and down all the time, and neither you can put apps in there (as far as I know).


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh gosh, I don't know. I just guess that this guy knows a bit about an early Mac OS and is using that knowledge to trash the current operating system. If he was really familiar with OSX he wouldn't be saying what he is.


----------



## loyaltubist (May 3, 2007)

Remember this...

Every good Windows logo was done with a Macintosh!


----------



## nixgeek (May 3, 2007)

_Oooooooooooold_ stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seriously, from his descriptoin about the Mac it sounds like he's using a pre-OS X Mac OS.  And even then, it sounds like he's exaggerating.  Ah well, I guess everyone has to have a place in this world, no?


----------



## salival (May 3, 2007)

Haha, quite old, I always believed that this video was sarcastic? After all doesn't he says that he edited that same video on a Mac?


----------



## loyaltubist (May 4, 2007)

Yeah, but he probably presented it on a Dell!


----------



## ApeintheShell (Jun 13, 2007)

He probably is using a theming application with Platinum or Rhapsody themes


----------

